# Plunger for Elongated Toilet



## MACPLUMB

*THIS IS THE STYLE I HAVE 
USED ON BOTH ELONGATED
AND ROUND BOWL
WORKS GREAT ON BOTH
*







*HYDRO THRUST :thumbsup:*


----------



## Roztom1

Thanks... this has a long, not round drain - like a scoop... none of the round plungers I have can get a seal since the scoop part of the toilet is too long.

Is the rubber soft enough on this one to countour to it and cover it up for a seal?

Tx,

Tom


----------



## epson

Easy, buy a standard toilet plunger and remove the short handle then replace with a wooden broom handle.


----------



## Roztom1

It's elongated, almost like a gravy boat (Don't blame me..) with the narrow part towar4ds the front...even the largest traditional round plunger won't cover all of it so no seal... I guess their isn't something you guys can use other than an auger... ?? ?

Tx

Tom


----------



## MACPLUMB

*yes that is why it works so good*


----------



## WolfStock

*I too have this problem*

I too have this problem - exactly. Two of the elongated toilets, such that a normal round plunger doesn't form a seal, and thus when you push down most of the force gets directed back towards the gap in the front - not down the drain. This makes a huge mess!

Hydro Thrust is useless. It's still round, and thus still has the same problem. 

I can't seem to find an elongated plunger anywhere. I'm amazed that no one seems to make these - it seems like there would be a big market for them.

I have found one thing that works somewhat, though isn't desirable. If you use a normal plunger and squeeze the sides as you put it down into the bowl it fits better into the elongated bowl, and forms a better seal. The problem is this requires one to reach one's hand down into the bowl - obviously undesirable in many circumstances.

epson - I'm not sure what the handle length has to do with anything. The problem is the shape of the rubber bottom - not the handle. 

roztom - if you're still around - I feel your pain! Did you ever find a good solution?


----------



## Roztom1

I ended up with a hand auger. It ain't pretty but it works. Just be careful not to scratch the porcelain. It does the job. 

roztom


----------



## WolfStock

roztom said:


> I ended up with a hand auger. It ain't pretty but it works. Just be careful not to scratch the porcelain. It does the job.
> 
> roztom


Really? Wow.

I've used a couple of different types of augers - that also does the trick; as you say you have to watch to not scratch the porcelain, and you can end up with a mess (e.g. poop literally stuck inside the auger head - ugh).

One thing that seems to me that would be perfect would be an auger-type device that has a solid tip - something that could auger into the pipes and literally just push the blockage through. I tried doing this in fact by attaching a ping-pong ball to the tip of the auger - unfortunately the auger screwed through the ball. 

I think I'm going to try one of the bellows-type plungers and see how that works. That seems like it could get further down into the hole and thus have a better seal.


----------



## Roztom1

Let me know if that works for you.. the poop is an issue but what can ya do....? tx


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I'd be interested in - how to be careful - not to scratch the bowl.


----------



## WolfStock

*Found a good one!*

OK so - 

I went to Home Depot to check out what they had. They do have the bellows-type plungers. However - instead I got this one - a Korky MaxPERFORMANCE plunger. 

The main reason is that it's more pliable/flexible. The bellows-type are still made of fairly hard plastic - not rubber, and thus I'm sure still wouldn't conform to the shape of the bowl, which is key. The Korky plunger also is shaped more to fit down into the hole better, with it's "nose" if you will.

After a couple of uses I have to say - the Korky plunger is *awesome*! It really does conform much better to the shape of the bowl, and thus doesn't cause water to splash back up when pushing down. It's worked great so far.

One caveat perhaps - since it does fit down more into the bowl, if you have a particularly ... messy plugged toilet - i.e. with a lot of crap still in the bowl, it might be more inclined to come in contact with it (and thus need cleanup). That's pretty much a necessary thing though in my case - with the odd shaped bowl. The only solution to that would be if someone made an actual elongated-shaped plunger (elongated horizontally), which doesn't seem to be the case.

Anyhow - *two thumbs up on this plunger,* so far at least (I haven't yet had any really, really difficult ones to plunge).

I do have perhaps take this back, that I said earlier:



WolfStock said:


> Hydro Thrust is useless. It's still round, and thus still has the same problem.


Being round in itself isn't so bad (the Korky one is also round), as long as the plunger is soft enough to conform to the shape of the bowl (which most aren't). I haven't tried the Hydro Thrust - if it's softer then it might work as well. Though it doesn't seem to have as good a shape as the Korky one.


----------



## Falcon2k

This is what I do and it works every time. Place a small towel in the bowl at the front of the opening and use it to seal the gap when you plunge. You might have to roll or move the towel to get a good seal, this method is fast inexpensive and effective.


----------



## hkstroud

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'd be interested in - how to be careful - not to scratch the bowl.


See attached


----------



## ryansdiydad

The bellows type plunger works on my kohler bowls with the elongated poop shoot... First good news is the things rarely ever get clogged.. Only twice on 3 of them in 18 months... But the two times they did the bellows type worked fine...


----------



## Invictuz

*Re: I too have this problem*



WolfStock said:


> I have found one thing that works somewhat, though isn't desirable. If you use a normal plunger and squeeze the sides as you put it down into the bowl it fits better into the elongated bowl, and forms a better seal.


I took your advice and it worked! I was able to squeeze the plunger in from the bottom without using my hands, making sure the bottom elongated part was stuffed first. So I had the plunger going in on a diagonal (I think the direction is important here), the top of the plunger was not sealed completely but it still worked. Every clog is different, so you always have to make sure you try all the methods like filling the toilet with hot water and soap a few times and flushing that, and making sure that you rid all the air inside the plunger before doing the plunging motion.

The bottom line here is, you don't have to get a 100% seal to be able to plunge your toilet. Another type of plunger you could buy that apparently has seven times the plunging force is an accordion plunger.


----------



## reimajined

Roztom1 said:


> I have 2 of the new low flow, elongated toilet bowls. (Lucky me :furious Wife insisted..
> 
> A typical plunger will not work on them since I can't get a seal since this is elongated. I did use an auger to clear a clog but would rather use a plunger if there is one that will work with this style toilet.
> 
> Any recommendations or brand names? I have been to the big box stores, hardware stores they say..all that I can use is an auger.
> 
> Hope you guys have some suggestions.
> 
> Tx,
> 
> Tom


I had this exact same issue. We have elongated toilets with the keyhole shaped hole and the traditional round plunger even with a flange was just making the murder scene worse. Shoutout to @WolfStock for recommending the Korky Beehive Max plunger. I ran to Home Depot and grabbed one and less than 10 plunges later, the toilet was unclogged.


----------



## Old Thomas

Half way through a monumental bowel movement give it a courtesy flush. Maybe it won‘t plug and those you live with will appreciate it. Don’t ask how I know.


----------



## eeh

MACPLUMB said:


> *THIS IS THE STYLE I HAVE
> USED ON BOTH ELONGATED
> AND ROUND BOWL
> WORKS GREAT ON BOTH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HYDRO THRUST 👍*


That looks like the one I have, the same size (diameter) as all plungers I've ever seen, just not big enough to cover the elongated hole in the toilet. So you pump up and down but don't get a seal, you're not forcing any water down the toilet. The rubber isn't big enough to cover the entire hole. Surely someone makes a plunger that's WIDER than the standard?!


----------



## eeh

epson said:


> Easy, buy a standard toilet plunger and remove the short handle then replace with a wooden broom handle.


Mike, the handle isn't the problem. The RUBBER is too small!


----------



## Oso954

Get the Korky beehive plunger. It has worked on every HET I have tried it on.








Korky Beehive Max Toilet Plunger 99-12A - The Home Depot


Proudly designed and made in the United States, the BEEHIVE Max Toilet Plunger is the first plunger designed to fit both old and new high efficiency toilets HET. Toilet bowl drains have changed from round



www.homedepot.com


----------

